# Clothes that cater to silly sexual interests



## analikesyourface (Nov 27, 2011)

http://dpcted.com/shirt-i-heart-chubby-bearded-guys/

I found this wonderful shirt, and I wondered, why the hell haven't I seen this before?

I see some stupid shirts, but not that many that are as open and wonderful as this. 

So I guess my question is, has anybody else come across shirts/clothing that openly says "I like something that is not the norm, see?!" like this?

Post links of such things if you have <3


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have yet to come across such a thing.

I've always toyed with the idea of just making a shirt myself that says something along the lines of "Fat Men Are Sexy" ...but wittier than that.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 28, 2011)

This picture is kind of famous and perfect for this thread. I want the shirt and the guy in it (but without the shirt)


----------



## gorddito (Nov 28, 2011)

I found this long time ago, sadly i'm not sure in which wesbtore. 

View attachment fat_boys-men.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## cakeboy (Dec 2, 2011)

One time at a keg party I came across a great t-shirt. Thankfully the stain came out! That OxyClean shit is the cat's pyjamas


----------



## shdwyldcat (Dec 14, 2011)

How 'bout this one?







....or this one?







Here's the URL for the website: http://www.fatassshirts.com/


----------



## BigWheels (May 26, 2012)

Deanna said:


> This picture is kind of famous and perfect for this thread. I want the shirt and the guy in it (but without the shirt)



I own this shirt... in black


----------



## CastingPearls (May 27, 2012)

I'm sure this can be made....it's my favorite so far:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamison/3634503/


----------



## J34 (Jun 1, 2012)

When I saw the shirts that said "Fluffy Guys" I immediately thought of Gabriel Iglesias. He is one funny as hell comedian, and instead of calling himself fat he calls himself fluffy. Much to my surprise that it was from his site. BTW, shirt he has rocks! Thing has me cracking up


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a shirt that said "I like my bitches like I like my hoes...Pale!"

But I never got around to wearing it since I don't call women bitches or hoes.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 25, 2012)

View attachment image-477061698.jpg


This one is pretty good.

RV :eat1:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 25, 2012)

All of these are awesome


----------



## analikesyourface (Jun 26, 2012)

One of my customers at Wendy's was wearing one of those "I bear anorexia" shirts a few weeks ago. 

I was just being trained. He joined in on the training by yelling at me to not "skimp on the cheese on the chili cheese fries." Not going to lie, it was relatively hot and made me act even more awkward than usual....:smitten:


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 26, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> One of my customers at Wendy's was wearing one of those "I bear anorexia" shirts a few weeks ago.
> 
> I was just being trained. He joined in on the training by yelling at me to not "skimp on the cheese on the chili cheese fries." Not going to lie, it was relatively hot and made me act even more awkward than usual....:smitten:



When anyone yells at me, ESPECIALLY if I'm making their food? :doh: That may be the DUMBEST thing they can do...:doh::doh:

Chin up Ana... and have fun with the new job.


----------



## analikesyourface (Jun 26, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> When anyone yells at me, ESPECIALLY if I'm making their food? :doh: That may be the DUMBEST thing they can do...:doh::doh:
> 
> Chin up Ana... and have fun with the new job.



Noooo, not like that at all, he was just being playful about it because that part of the station is at the front of the kitchen (in the customers view) 

He wasn't like, actually yelling. It was all good xD


----------

